# Hamm Final Details



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

THIS TRIP IS CANCELLED





















g


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

na not really

HOW MANY HEARTS STARTED TO RACE? lol






Right here are the final details



The coach will be leaving the truck stop at 8.30 pm next Friday, September 14th, please don’t be late as we cannot hold up the shuttle, you can get there early if you wish, full meals and drinks are available at a very reasonable price

Tell the gate security you are with Steve Paines trip to Germany

Don’t forget
Passport
Health card if you have one
Sterling for duty free as you get a better price in sterling
Euros for the show LOADS AND LOADS
Poly box if you have one if not these are available at the show

If you have any final questions please EMAIL me 

See you all there


STEVE


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

F**K you!!!! nearly sh4t there.............:lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::bash:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: I thought that was a bit blunt


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

SiUK said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: I thought that was a bit blunt


:halo::halo::halo::icon_redface:
lol....... that first post just wiped another year off my lifespan....lol.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

would have been better to leave it an hour before posting the only joking part could have seen how many reports of heart failure u see on the news tomorrow


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

bloody hell i nearly threw myself into a pit of angry gaboons


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

you owe me some new underpants!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

steve you s**t lol, i'm so gonna knock you out for that :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

aw come on, i had a good laugh: victory:

Seriously though i am just starting to get a bit excited now, now i know everythings all sorted, already got my pasport etc ready, and plent of batteries for the camera for all the group piccys


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

hahahahaaaaa i didnt fall for it this time hehe lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> hahahahaaaaa i didnt fall for it this time hehe lol


No worries Jenna, we got somink else planned for you !


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

not a forskin? :lol2:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

any spare places? 

I don't want to drive.................:beer8:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> not a forskin? :lol2:


you nasty pasty lol


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

deleted post, i read the post wrong but anyway WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO 6 days left!!!!!1


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

hehe this time next week...WE'LL BE IN GERMANY!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> hehe this time next week...WE'LL BE IN GERMANY!!


yay, beer and german sausage lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> yay, beer and german sausage lol


haha german sausage


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, not being pervy there.. i mean the food type


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, not being pervy there.. i mean the food type


lol sure you do hun lool


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

and pommes of course lol.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

mmm pommes


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

chips?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah lol, but the curry is dodgy


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah lol, but the curry is dodgy


lol ill stay away


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i asked for ketchup and got poxy curry sauce DUR


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lolololol germans!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know, not too clever really


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

hmm whats tomato ketchup in german?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

beer? :lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lolol du bist ein dummen schwein


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

if you say so :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> hmm whats tomato ketchup in german?


 
HEINZ.............:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol i wont say that to a german though


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Palmanda said:


> HEINZ.............:lol2:


roflmao you legend


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, well heinz is about my limit... i did french at school, but never german


----------



## Jack (Apr 7, 2007)

*List?*

Is there a list of names for those going to Hamm, 
I feel the need to see my name listed lol


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

yeah we can all eat there and then play guess the animal that used to be lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Jack said:


> Is there a list of names for those going to Hamm,
> I feel the need to see my name listed lol


NAME
STEVE PAINE
ROBERT CLEGG
DAMIAN PAINE

PAUL WINSOR
DAVE BYFORD
LEWES ROBERTSON
LOUISE ROBERTSON
RUPERT WELSH
REBECCA WELSH
BARRY TAYLOR
DEAN TAYLOR
AMANDA BLAIN
SAM BOURNE
MARK JACOBS
CHRISTOPHER GARD
ELLIOT GILL
GLYNN WOODHEAD
TERRY HUGHES
JAKE HUGHES
MARK HUGHES
LUKE HUGHES
DEAN SKINNER
LEE SKINNER
CHARLIE THAME
SACHA BUSH
BRENT COTGRAVE
BARRY LEE
STUART DOUGLAS
THOMAS SIMPKIN
MATTHEW OWENS
NIGEL GOODING
KATY MASON
PAUL WHISKIN
JAMIE BIRD
SIMON TROWER
DANIEL PAUL
JENNA HEDGES
S NUN HAMMOND
R J NUNN HAMMOND
LEE MALPASS 
FRANCIS COSQUIERI
CHRISTINE PAPWORTH
JASON PAPWORTH
LEON HILLS
SOPHIE HILLS
BRIAN Mc CULLOUGH
NICHOLAS KARCZEWSKI
PHILLIP CALVERT
SUSIE PARNELL
CAINE BRAND
TONY GOODWIN
JOHNATHON FORD
JOANNE SEXTON
DAVID JACKSON
CHARLOTTE CROFTS
SUSAN MAYNE
SAMANTHA DAVIES
BRUCE JORDAN
FRANK JORAN
ARCHIE JORDAN
WILL THOMAS
JAMIE NEWTON
CLAIRE CASHIN 
LEE LACOVOLI
STEPHEN MITCHELL 
MARTIN SANDERSON
ROWENA McALLISTER
SIMON PARK
JAMIE ADAMS
MARTIN ROONEY
PHILLIP ROONEY
LUKE CARBONARO
DANIEL DOUGLASS
TIM DOUGLASS


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

got a list of usernames? lol


----------



## Jack (Apr 7, 2007)

*user name*

Jack aka Caine Brand


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

List of stall holders with their row number

..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Anbieterverzeichnis


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

we need a list of usernames!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

We dont have a list of user names, mainly cos we didnt ask for them !! lool

theres peeps from all places , not just rfuk


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah ive seen u on CB!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> yeah ive seen u on CB!!


Nah, u not seen me there !


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

What time is everyone getting to the truck stop for?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I am leaving brighton at 4 pm, so should be there around 5.30-6 ish.

Steve is leaving around 2.30 I belive, so there around 4


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i will be there not long after steve then, i cant stand too much traffic, id rather be miles early than push it


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Me and Daniel are leaving here at 4 so with any luck we'll be there for half 5 ish


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I have emailed karen at the truckstop to confirm all is well and got this back from her

Hi Steve

No problem, can you just confirm approximate numbers please.

I have 1 double and 3 single bedrooms available on Saturday night and would recommend early booking of these if any are required.

Look forward to seeing you on Friday,

Kind regards

Karen Thomas
Head of Business - Retail
Tel: +44 1233 505124
Fax: +44 1233 502933



*If you could all let me know if you are driving, i can let her know*


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oo yay!!! im looking forward to this food...


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh, yeah, reminds me, may have got this wrong but sure steve will let us know if so.

Steve has arranged discounted secure parking at the truck stop for just £6 per car for the duration of the trip.

When you arrive, you are given a ticket, that you need to pay before you leave, can be paid in the truck stop.

However, this ticket will have a voucher attatched for a free meal, this meal is NOT available to us as we are paying a greatly reduced amount for the parking, so please dont try to use it ! the food is well priced anyways !

less than a week !! woo hoo


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

cant wait w00p gonna be great
nige didnt realise u were going itll be good to meat some peeps of the forum finally lol
dan


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> Oh, yeah, reminds me, may have got this wrong but sure steve will let us know if so.
> 
> Steve has arranged discounted secure parking at the truck stop for just £6 per car for the duration of the trip.
> 
> ...


 
forgot to mention that bit


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

What sort of time are we expecting to get back to the truck stop on Sunday morning?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

charliet said:


> What sort of time are we expecting to get back to the truck stop on Sunday morning?


 
depending on traffic etc should be around midnight saturday


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, i did last time


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

aw iv missed out again. i didn't know it was this soon, i rareley venture outta the amphibian section.

damn it!

can someone get me some frogs please?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

5 DAYS:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:

Not realy getting excited !!!


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Although im not on the bus i cant wait either!!!
Got a few geckos reserved but no doubt ill be picking up a lot more!!!
We have a van and ill be looking for some glass vivs as you can beat the ones at hamm!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

redeyedanny said:


> can someone get me some frogs please?



Is it in France ? I thought it was in Germany


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ratboy said:


> Is it in France ? I thought it was in Germany


lol, i think we should ban you for that comment :lol2:


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

looking forward to my first hamm trip.......so who at the truckstop early we should be there about 5ish give or take with traffic.......: victory:


----------



## Redbelly (Aug 20, 2007)

YEA NEARLY THERE NOW!!!:mf_dribble:

The cancelled joke at the start was not needed....I JUST LOST SOME MORE HAIR:lol2:

So excited see you guys friday


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

well i'll be safely tucked up in my hotel by the time you lot leave but will be thinking of you when supping some minging german beer..lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

4 DAYS:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Do we have a contact number for anyone?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

We will be handing out our numbers on the day in case of problems, but the numbers will only be for that day, and not our normal numbers.

However, if anyone wants the numbers early in case of problems on the friday b4 we all meet up, feel free to PM either steve or myself and we will send them. Cant put them on open forums !


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

quick question

what time do you think we'll actually get into the show? any ideas?


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

no seriously, can someone from manchester bring me back some frogs? please??????


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

redeyedanny said:


> no seriously, can someone from manchester bring me back some frogs? please??????


PM me


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oo URGENT!!!

quick question

what time do you think we'll actually get into the show? any ideas?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

URGENT!!!

quick question

what time do you think we'll actually get into the show? any ideas?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

should be by 7-8am depending on traffic


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

like literally through the doors and into the hall?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

no the show doesnt open till 10


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

phew...because this guy ive ordered off wants me to come by 11


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

you will be lucky to be in there by 11 the germans dont do organised queing its a total free for all at the door


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Cant make promises, but this is normally how we do it.

Arrive 7 ish, no one there, have coffee in bar.

1 or two que for tickets and rest que at door

ticket booth opens at 9, show opens at 10

normally in by 10 30, but means some queing !

How come he wants u by then? wont he be there all day?

Oh, and just in case, to everyone...please take care not to offer to bring back to much , we dont want to run out of room bringing stuff back for others who are not going and risk our new animals.

No probs with a few here and there, just not loads please !


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> phew...because this guy ive ordered off wants me to come by 11


queueing starts at 6.. iknow, i've been at the front for the recent shows lol..
you will be doing ok to find people quickly.
get a programme (free), get the details of where the guy is, and get there quickly if you are under pressure


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

oh, and if you need to get in quick.. just stand in front of me and jay lol.. we aint tall but both as wide as buses so not much gets passed :lol2:


----------



## Shark (Sep 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are any spaces left anywhere to get to the show!!!!

Am willing to pay more than my share to get on board anywhere..

Just came over from australia and would love to visit both germany and most important of all the show!!!!

If any spots come up please give me a call on

07938558973


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

right my seat on the coach will not be getting used now as i cant get down to ashford in time, im still going but im getting the feryy to rotterdam now instead. but if anyone wants to buy my seat off of me let me know asap


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

1 DAY TO GO 
:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

for what? why what have i missed? :no1:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> oh, and if you need to get in quick.. just stand in front of me and jay lol.. we aint tall but both as wide as buses so not much gets passed :lol2:


oo sounds horny lol


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

will there be anywhere to get the heat pads needed i have a poly box but not the heating.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yellow_python said:


> will there be anywhere to get the heat pads needed i have a poly box but not the heating.


i might bring some extra, they are only about 2 quid each usually..
might be able to get some in the show


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

how many poly boxes is everyone taking and how big are they?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

question for the people on the coach: how much have you ordered? how many reps are you bringing back?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

mmm , maybe we should be asking how much you have ordered ??

:lol2:

women and shopping eh ?


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Maybe you should all take gas masks and a few of those kids stink bombs, will help with the nightmare cue, let them off just before it opens:no1:

Make sure you all have a good time, Nige don't forget my sisters order and I look forward to you all posting pics when you get back.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> mmm , maybe we should be asking how much you have ordered ??
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> women and shopping eh ?



we came into money today and want to go wild at hamm but just want to know how much other people have ordered to get a good idea of how much is too much!


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, we're just about to start on our journey to the coach in another half an hour so see ya all tomorrow evening.......: victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

wont be on much today so i will see you all at Ashford, have a safe jouney


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> we came into money today and want to go wild at hamm but just want to know how much other people have ordered to get a good idea of how much is too much!


only ordered a pair of pinstripes from bob clarke but will be picking a few more up on the day (hopefully)


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Its easy to over spend and come back with more than you can cope for so be carefull! Im leaving now and cant wait!!!!
Have 4 geckos reserved but will no doubt get at least another pair! also ppicking up some geckos for Mez and also bringing some that I have sold!
For those who havent been before Its so hot inside and so busy so dont bring coats!!! lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

fazer600sy said:


> Maybe you should all take gas masks and a few of those kids stink bombs, will help with the nightmare cue, let them off just before it opens:no1:
> 
> Make sure you all have a good time, Nige don't forget my sisters order and I look forward to you all posting pics when you get back.


no probs mate, leaving shortly


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

we're off everyone!! see ya soon!! we'll be where the food is at...!! do we eve have a meeting place?? oh well!!


----------

